# OKC G2G August 6th, 2011



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay boys and girls, it's that time again. For those of you who made it to the last one we held already know what's in store. Here are the details. 

Date: Saturday, August 6th
Location: Aho Audio in Guthrie, OK
Time: All Day

There will be a TL on hand for loud junkies and at least an AudioControl RTA for use as well. I'll post up more info as it becomes available about food/drinks and any giveaway/raffle stuff.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I can make this, hopefully i'll have my system up and running by then.

Guess I start the list....

1. trebor


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

1. trebor

2. fish


I put in my request off for that weekend so it should be a go. Now I just need to get these damn rattles out of my door!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> Now I just need to get these damn rattles out of my door!


Says the man with 10" midbass in his doors.............:laugh:


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going to try and make it.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet! 



dh8009 said:


> I'm going to try and make it.


1. trebor
2. fish
3. dh8009


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

fish said:


> 1. trebor
> 
> 2. fish
> 
> 3. SQ Stang


My car will be done and ready to show! May even have the hard top on it by then.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing it. When does it go to the shop for installation?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

it is there now.

Going down this weekend to tell him I need to have it back before June 20th. This way I can give my "loaner" Challenger back to it's rightful owner.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh hells yes! See you all there


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

highly said:


> Oh hells yes! See you all there


Awesome! I was gonna PM you to let you know about this. I'd really love to hear your system. 

BTW... what kind of car do you have?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Fish, I have heard the system before it was tuned or even finished. That car is INSANE! He is going to be a major player in the lanes this year. Even more so than last year. I predict a World Finals podium finish for sure.

I believe he has a VW GTI


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

It's a black MK4 VW GTi. It's.... a little modified 

i have a build log on here, but it is woefully out of date. I'll be creating a 2011 build log once things are a little further along.

Front stage is L8 in the kicks installed IB, L6_se_ in the dash installed IB, and L1 Pro.

First publicly available pic of the dash build:


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

L6 in the dash! 

SQStang, I hope yours is ready too! This will be my first time to ever have a chance to listen to some high-level SQ systems. It will give me a better idea where mine sits, & where it needs to be. :blush:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on when my DAT exam is, i want to go to this meet.. if it is before aug 6th then its a go.. if it is after, i cannot make it...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Depends on when my DAT exam is, i want to go to this meet.. if it is before aug 6th then its a go.. if it is after, i cannot make it...


Man we'd love to have as many Texas guys show up as possible. About a half dozen or so showed up 2 years ago and I think they'd all agree it was worth the trip. We plan on having a local BBQ joint cook some stuff on site and the giveaway/raffle prizes are starting to come to light. This one should surpass the last one!

On another note, I've learned the stuff I've been waiting on for my Civic MIGHT make it here the last week in July. I hope to have everything fabricated by then where I can just "slap" it together. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> L6 in the dash!
> 
> SQStang, I hope yours is ready too! This will be my first time to ever have a chance to listen to some high-level SQ systems. It will give me a better idea where mine sits, & where it needs to be. :blush:


Sqstang's Lincoln had focal KP 6.5's in the dash. 

You need to quit changing stuff and start using what you've got. Well maybe after you get some tweets in there. Then leave it alone!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Now Jason, you know I can't do that. I am constantly changing and upgrading. But, in light of your mention of the Lincoln, that install was the chit. You guys did a great job with it.

Now I will have 8 / tweet in the kicks of the Mustang. Should be outrageous! I will be done for awhile until I change to some new amps before Finals. Then my trunk will be done the way I want it, and I will finally have some room back there again.

Looking at Genesis Series III Dual MonoExtreme's for the system.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The plan for my Civic is a 6.5/tweet, an 8", a 5 channel amp and a secret silver box........ Brands TBA at a later time. Hopefully it will make it here in time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll see if I can wiggle this trip into my financial schedule. Look forward to getting with some of the Texas bunch again and showing everyone what can be done with properly prepared stock locations.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll see if I can wiggle this trip into my financial schedule. Look forward to getting with some of the Texas bunch again and showing everyone what can be done with properly prepared stock locations.


Just like last time I'm trying to give people plenty of time to get ready for this. I hope you can make it because thus time around I plan on actually listening to some cars.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Sub'd. I'm tentative for August 6th. Wife has a baby shower planned that day so she'll want me out of the house anyway


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

jsun_g said:


> Sub'd. I'm tentative for August 6th. Wife has a baby shower planned that day so she'll want me out of the house anyway


Sounds like as good enough of a reason to me to get the hell out of town for a days worth of fun. 

Although I have no idea what it will be, Kenetic is sending enough stuff for about 50 goodie bags.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Got the goodie bag stuff in the other day and everything is looking a-okay so far. 


Are you looking at me?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Got the goodie bag stuff in the other day and everything is looking a-okay so far.
> 
> 
> Are you looking at me?



I'm looking right next to you, trying to see whatcha got in the bag.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> I'm looking right next to you, trying to see whatcha got in the bag.











Crappy pic Aho sent me from his phone.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Crappy pic Aho sent me from his phone.



What's the Kinetik piece? Any idea?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> What's the Kinetik piece? Any idea?


Other than the obvious t-shirts and stickers, no clue!! It's all at Aho's house.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I missed the last meeting in Norman. I hope I dont miss this one (which looks like a will make it for sure). Count me in.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> I missed the last meeting in Norman. I hope I dont miss this one (which looks like a will make it for sure). Count me in.


Make sure to bring all your friends and their friends too!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Coming up on about a month and a half to go and still no equipment for me..... Hope everyone else us ready!


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Looks like I may try to attend, for no other reason than to see how much things have changed since my last major install. Where in Guthrie is the stereo shop? what time will things kick off?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lorin said:


> Looks like I may try to attend, for no other reason than to see how much things have changed since my last major install. Where in Guthrie is the stereo shop? what time will things kick off?


We would love to have you. 

Aho Audio
2400 East Seward Rd
(1 mile east of I-35)

It will be all day. I plan on being out there around 8-8:30ish.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Really looking forward to this! I hope the weather makes it as enjoyable as it can. I could use a break from this inane heat.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

highly said:


> Really looking forward to this! I hope the weather makes it as enjoyable as it can. I could use a break from this inane heat.


Me too! I would really recommend bringing a pop up tent and chairs if you own them.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Me too! I would really recommend bringing a pop up tent and chairs if you own them.


I don't leave home (for a show) without them. You going to be bringing the person attached to those stockings in your Avatar? Pretty please? 

LOL

Look forward to meeting all of you and hearing some fabulous cars!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope to have both my cars there. The Accord is ready, but I'm still waiting on some beta stuff to arrive for the Civic and I'm afraid it won't be done in time.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

This makes me miss Oklahoma! Had a blast two years ago. All I have is a Sub currently so I wouldnt even have a system to bring. Oh well.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

wonder if it might be a good idea to plan a tailgate bbq or something? I can help with some of it, and have a few canopy \ pop-up tents if the wind is reasonable.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> This makes me miss Oklahoma! Had a blast two years ago. All I have is a Sub currently so I wouldnt even have a system to bring. Oh well.


You wouldn't miss the heat! It's been over 100* for the past couple weeks or so. Then add another 5-10* to the heat index.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Lorin said:


> wonder if it might be a good idea to plan a tailgate bbq or something? I can help with some of it, and have a few canopy \ pop-up tents if the wind is reasonable.


I was told there will be food & drinks there. Definately bring some tents if you can, it's out in a wide open field.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

fish said:


> You wouldn't miss the heat! It's been over 100* for the past couple weeks or so. Then add another 5-10* to the heat index.


It's Just as hot out here in the desert but without the Humidity. I dont miss the humidity! I just got back from Chickasha as I have some family there, Moore and Lawton. Had fun at the meet ant at the DFW meet I attended.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Johnnie's will be providing the food and there will be coke products on hand to drink. If you have a tent, or access to one, I would snag it.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Johnnie's will be providing the food and there will be coke products on hand to drink. If you have a tent, or access to one, I would snag it.


Thanks Jason, I wasn't sure if I was supposed to say anything about WHO was providing the food. Mmmmm.... Johnnie's!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

stuckinok said:


> This makes me miss Oklahoma! Had a blast two years ago. All I have is a Sub currently so I wouldnt even have a system to bring. Oh well.


I plan on attending and my set up is nothing to look at.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hell, the way it's looking I might be systemless also(Civic anyway). And it's not how it looks, but sounds.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes I know Jason. I did change out the amps though and now I can really tell why there's a need for TA.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Only a couple weeks away! I sure hope it cools off some by then....


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I plan on being there, but if I can't get this system dialed in, I won't even make an appearance. It is giving me the red-ass!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

SQ Stang said:


> I plan on being there, but if I can't get this system dialed in, I won't even make an appearance. It is giving me the red-ass!


I plan on showing up also. Your system not dialed in sounds better than mines. Mines doesnt sound bad, or wont sound bad after tomorrow, but it isnt on the same playing field as some of you guys.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> I plan on being there, but if I can't get this system dialed in, I won't even make an appearance. It is giving me the red-ass!


You need to come anyway.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Darn it, I hope I can make it. My wife wants to go to Tx that weekend, hopefully I can convience her to bump it another week or time (but you know how that goes, when you put yourself before her).

Hopefully maybe if I do make it, some of you guys can give me some pointers on the components I already do have. BA SL80's and Pioneer TS-D1720C. Hopefully I can make it.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> I plan on being there, but if I can't get this system dialed in, I won't even make an appearance. It is giving me the red-ass!


Wait, didn't you just do pretty well in a recent IASCA show? Either way you should come on out. All I'm going to have for 'show-n-tell' is a large hole in my car...no electronics yet. It's coming along nicely, I think I only have two more weekends worth of work, after this G2G,


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys! I'll try to make it up there if I can. I'd really like to hear what everyone else's setups sound like and just how much I need a processor and some decent fronts lol. I'd really to see just what is possible in a car b/c I'm not too proud of mine as of right now

*'04 Acura TL*
_(2) JL 12w6v2 in sealed 3cuft box
PDX 1.1000 @ 4ohms
Massive Audio RK6 (@ the moment)
_- Have Image Dynamics CXS62's in transit to me from a buddy right now. Still trying to get my start-up noise and noise figured out but these are the component amps I'm playing with while I mess around:_

Alpine PDX4.100 
PPI art a600.2
Audison LRx 4.5 _(Buddy is also sending this to let me see what running active sounds like)


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> Hey guys! I'll try to make it up there if I can. I'd really like to hear what everyone else's setups sound like and just how much I need a processor and some decent fronts lol. I'd really to see just what is possible in a car b/c I'm not too proud of mine as of right now
> 
> *'04 Acura TL*
> _(2) JL 12w6v2 in sealed 3cuft box
> ...


It looks like I will only have my Accord there. The equipment for the Civic is not going to make it in time.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> It looks like I will only have my Accord there. The equipment for the Civic is not going to make it in time.


Well, damn. I was looking forward to what you had by that point. But it's not like I don't know where you live or anything.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> Johnnie's will be providing the food and there will be coke products on hand to drink. If you have a tent, or access to one, I would snag it.


ok they said they was very busy that week end so we got the smoking okies to come out and summer song ice cream


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

we will have some tents as well on really big one and a band as well so their will be live music and working on the raffles as well its very slim at the moment


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

I should be in. System in Audi A5 is 99.999% finished. Just need to start fine tuning the MS8 now. I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

hmmm...if i can work my hours of service out just right...


...any close spot to park a 72 ft long truck?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> hmmm...if i can work my hours of service out just right...
> 
> 
> ...any close spot to park a 72 ft long truck?


I think there is a truck stop pretty close. We would probably have to figure out some way to shuttle you to the shop though. It's on a 2 lane road.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> I think there is a truck stop pretty close. We would probably have to figure out some way to shuttle you to the shop though. It's on a 2 lane road.


IIRC, there should be a truck stop right off the Seward exit (Stuckey's maybe), if not, there's one a mile or two south off of the Waterloo Rd exit.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

yes there is a truck stop stuckeys and i know the guys there and yes you can park there 
well just got threw setting up a 20x20 tint and thats just one of the other 4 that will be up also ;will have a swamp cooler set up and the others will have misters on them so sould be plenty of cooler space for the show


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I just bought a Behringer DCX2496 with the 12v conversion. I am looking to have it installed very soon at AA. Then I should be there with at least a playing system. 

We will see. But I will be there...I think.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> I just bought a Behringer DCX2496 with the 12v conversion. I am looking to have it installed very soon at AA. Then I should be there with at least a playing system.
> 
> We will see. But I will be there...I think.


I hope you make it. I've always wanted to see one of those in person.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

One week to go. The weather forecast looks like we will be baking in an oven. But I'm still looking forward to seeing everyone!!

Again, make sure to bring whatever kind of artificial shade you can muster.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Holy crap, I didn't know it'd be a 4 hour drive. I may be crashing that night and returning in the morning. Looking forward to hearing some good SQ cars and exchanging techie talk. My trunk is a mess and no external sound processor but oh well.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

jsun_g said:


> Holy crap, I didn't know it'd be a 4 hour drive. I may be crashing that night and returning in the morning. Looking forward to hearing some good SQ cars and exchanging techie talk. My trunk is a mess and no external sound processor but oh well.


I can't wait. Looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> I just bought a Behringer DCX2496 with the 12v conversion. I am looking to have it installed very soon at AA. Then I should be there with at least a playing system.
> 
> We will see. But I will be there...I think.


So you will be competing in super mod 2 seat Joe?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> So you will be competing in super mod 2 seat Joe?


Yessir, yessir he is. Joe's got himself some ass-pi-rations! 

On a less silly note, the highs for the day are forecast to be reaching *108*. Really? 108? 

I'll be there, but if the temps really are going to be that high I am not staying long. I'll be gone by noon. There is no way I am sitting around all day in 108 temps trying to listen to or demo my car. I've gotta draw the line somewhere. 108 is past said line.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

highly said:


> Yessir, yessir he is. Joe's got himself some ass-pi-rations!
> 
> On a less silly note, the highs for the day are forecast to be reaching *108*. Really? 108?
> 
> I'll be there, but if the temps really are going to be that high I am not staying long. I'll be gone by noon. There is no way I am sitting around all day in 108 temps trying to listen to or demo my car. I've gotta draw the line somewhere. 108 is past said line.


Hopefully that includes the heat index. :worried:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

No such luck. That's actual temp.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> So you will be competing in super mod 2 seat Joe?


Actually, I will be in Extreme 2 seat...but that is another story altogether.

--Joe


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I can honestly say I'm NOT looking forward to the heat myself, but I think I see a kiddie pool purchase in my future...........


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Actually, I will be in Extreme 2 seat...but that is another story altogether.
> 
> --Joe


:surprised: so you will be rebuilding the entire car?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Not this season, just next season. there is only one other in my category for finals this year, and there is no way I will beat him...so I am good with a 2nd at the WF's. I have judged his Camaro, and bar none, one of the top 3 cars I have ever heard. Simply outstanding.

My car gets a whole new makeover next season, getting dash rebuilt, getting all equipment inside the cabin and the trunk will go back to stock, or may a form fitting golf bag cradle Something like that. It will also have it's new engine, tranny, and paint job too. Mustang will be trailer queen then. New truck will have all Rainbow in it. From amps, to speakers, to subs. Processor most likely the Helix P-DSP, and the Mustang, most likely the C-DSP.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Holy crap, I didn't know it'd be a 4 hour drive. I may be crashing that night and returning in the morning. Looking forward to hearing some good SQ cars and exchanging techie talk. My trunk is a mess and no external sound processor but oh well.


You going jason!??!?!?!?!


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> I can honestly say I'm NOT looking forward to the heat myself, but I think I see a kiddie pool purchase in my future...........


j we can get ya some cold water with that freash out of the well


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Yup, looks like it. You going to make it?



bmwproboi05 said:


> You going jason!??!?!?!?!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Yup, looks like it. You going to make it?


sadly no 

Im in missouri atm


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I'M out. My niece's birthday party is during this. I have to be there for her. Sorry guys. You all can catch me at the Tyler, Tx USAC show, but sadly without my car. Have a great time guys.

--Joe


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Can we have a count of who is definitely coming to this? I am very willing/happy to make the trip so long as a good amount of listening time and feedback can be had. I've been to a couple GTG (and most comps when I was competing in the past) where the turnout and knowledge exchange was very, very limited.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> I'M out. My niece's birthday party is during this. I have to be there for her. Sorry guys. You all can catch me at the Tyler, Tx USAC show, but sadly without my car. Have a great time guys.
> 
> --Joe


Ahhh man, I was looking forward to a brutal critique from a judge.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

1) fish


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

1) fish
2) Highly...till it hits 100 

Ooh, and I'll be brutally honest for anyone that want's a judge's opinion!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> I'M out. My niece's birthday party is during this. I have to be there for her. Sorry guys. You all can catch me at the Tyler, Tx USAC show, but sadly without my car. Have a great time guys.
> 
> --Joe


So, the party starts at 8am and last all day? Most kids bday parties I've been to only last a couple of hours and take place afternoon. Weird......

There will be a bunch of people there that are not on this forum. I'd say it would be worth the drive. 

1) fish
2) highly
3) jowens500


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

highly said:


> 1) fish
> 2) Highly...till it hits 100
> 
> Ooh, and I'll be brutally honest for anyone that want's a judge's opinion!



Looking forward to it Todd!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Not too many opportunities to hang out with car audio folk around here these days...for as long as I can stand the heat, I'm still in.

1) fish
2) highly
3) jowens500
4) trebor


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

trebor said:


> 1) fish
> 2) highly
> 3) jowens500
> 4) trebor


5) Eric 
6) alex 
7) Ernie 
8) Jeff 
9) Aho
10) manual


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> 5) Eric
> 6) alex
> 7) Ernie
> 8) Jeff
> ...


11) bmwtubed


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry guys, cant come fiance's bday weekend 

believe it or not, car is basically done too expect for tuning


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> sorry guys, cant come fiance's bday weekend
> 
> believe it or not, car is basically done too expect for tuning


You get a "get out of jail free card" seeing how you don't live in the same state as us. Although I'm sorry you can't make it. The Accord sounds tons better than the last time you heard it. Maybe I can plan another one in a few months when it's 40 instead of 140!!!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

1) fish
2) highly
3) jowens500
4) trebor 
5) Eric 
6) alex 
7) Ernie 
8) Jeff 
9) Aho
10) manual
11) bmwtubed
12) jason


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I plan on being there (Lorin).
Probably a dangerous thing for me, I am trying to resist the temptation to redo my current stereo.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jowens500 said:


> So, the party starts at 8am and last all day? Most kids bday parties I've been to only last a couple of hours and take place afternoon. Weird......
> 
> There will be a bunch of people there that are not on this forum. I'd say it would be worth the drive.


I guess you don't know my in-laws. Actually the tone I am getting is sarcasm. I don't appreciate it. But if you must know, the get together is in Guthrie, the birthday party is in St. Louis, Oklahoma. The distance between the two is 85 miles, and roughly 1.5hrs to get from Guthrie to SL. Now factor in that the wife will be with me, that we will be in triple digit heat by 10am, and that we have a 1.5hr drive ahead of us. There is no way in hades that we will make both events. Sure, the G2G would be fun, but, not for my wife, and not in that heat. BTW, my niece is turning 4...and it is an all day occurance with my in-laws. So no, I won't be there.

Joe


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's almost here. Looking forward to everything but the dang heat.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I could not agree more. I am really looking forward to meeting some more of the members, but I am NOT excited about a 110 degree forecast. I'm trying really hard to stay focused on the first part, but the last part is not making that easy!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The only other thing keeping me motivated is that the a/c will be kicking in the Accord while demoing. And I'm still not ruling out a kiddie pool full of cold well water.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> The only other thing keeping me motivated is that the a/c will be kicking in the Accord while demoing. And I'm still not ruling out a kiddie pool full of cold well water.


Is your AC as loud as mine? Mine sound like a bunch of crickets at night, lol:laugh: (well not crickets but those hissing noises).


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not bad. Better than the other option, which is no a/c.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

A breakdown this morning now puts me at an80% chance of beng there. Lol, I need one of you guys to find me amongst the locals. Tall long-hair in a red satty. 

God knows I need some fresh exposure to a good system. Got to thinking about it, and its been a long ass time since I've heard a good system. Almost afraid to say it was Harry K's acura.....lol, at the 95 finals...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

OK, so just verify...this is the correct location for the G2G? Hate showing up at the wrong place wondering why nobody knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

So we're either meeting under some trees or the satellite map is old 
ConfirmationNeeded+1



highly said:


> OK, so just verify...this is the correct location for the G2G? Hate showing up at the wrong place wondering why nobody knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Almost. It's the building just right of the pin point.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

That's what I needed. Just wanted to be sure I didn't end up outside of cell range only to find out it's me hangin' with some trees for the day.

Thanks!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

highly said:


> That's what I needed. Just wanted to be sure I didn't end up outside of cell range only to find out it's me hangin' with some trees for the day.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem. I plan on being there around 7:30 or so.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Eh, im pretty sure ill be there now...but ill have to leave the house like at 3. i didnt actually want to work on the car anyway.....too damn hot. So ill go and sweat my ass off looking at your cars!

see y'all tomorrow...

think im gonna try to talk 36g into coming with me.....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

truckerfte said:


> Eh, im pretty sure ill be there now...but ill have to leave the house like at 3. i didnt actually want to work on the car anyway.....too damn hot. So ill go and sweat my ass off looking at your cars!
> 
> see y'all tomorrow...
> 
> think im gonna try to talk 36g into coming with me.....


That pisses me off that I can't go and other people in other states are going. My nieces B-day got moved to 16th (and is in Texas, and can't go either because its during the week, what the hell was my sister thinking). I'll see if I can make it but doubt it, if my wife can't go shopping I can't go have fun.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going to try to make it. Working tonight so just have to see how the morning nap goes and how the 10 month old sleeps tonight. If momma has a bad night I might not get to get out the house alone.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hope you guys make it. It's looking like most people are going to try and make it as early as possible. Like I've said before, I plan on being there ~7:30.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I was looking at trying to be there around that time as well. I'm looking forward to this, I think it'll be the first stereo related event i've made it to this year.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

trebor said:


> Yeah, I was looking at trying to be there around that time as well. I'm looking forward to this, I think it'll be the first stereo related event i've made it to this year.


lol, the first one ive made it to in years! see you guys in the morning.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok every one that can make it out awsome and i know some people are making the drive for over 4 hours so very happy they are coming to support the show and have fun me and my family have been setting up all day and have alot of things done we will try and keep it cool as possible we got some fans set up and misters in a tent and a swamp cooler as well well i get the swamp cooler ha ha but kid friendly as well so as for the b day party lets have it out here


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

im packing up right now. lol, good thing you said kid friendly, 36g's son is coming along


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Just need about a quart of coffee and a lot of sunscreen and I'll be good to start the trek...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Packing up now, coffee in hand!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just woke up and starting to get around. See you all soon! Those of you driving in, have a save trip! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

What exit number is it off of 35?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Satan called, he wants his weather back.

Pleasure meeting some of you guys. Sorry I had to jet so early, but 36g wasn't feelin well, we had the lil guy(and yes, he is a he) and a nice drive home....and it was a lil warm. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

truckerfte said:


> Satan called, he wants his weather back.
> 
> Pleasure meeting some of you guys. Sorry I had to jet so early, but 36g wasn't feelin well, we had the lil guy(and yes, he is a he) and a nice drive home....and it was a lil warm.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Definitely warm but cooler than most 108 degree days! It was nice to meet you and I wish I knew you were heading out so soon. I wanted to get you in the GTi to have a listen. There aren't many opportunities to show it off that aren't at a show in a parking lot baking the brains out of the listeners! Glad you made it out though and maybe we'll get a chance to have you in the car soon. 

Great turnout and I am glad I went. There are some VERY good cars out there and I'd love to see more of them in the lanes even if just to see what they do. Great to meet you all and listen to your cars and thanks to everyone for the compliments! Oh, and Fish...that car is going to be a MONSTER! You have any questions or need someone to bounce things off of feel free to give me a yell. The same goes for the rest of you, too!

Special thanks to Aho Audio and everyone involved in making the event happen. That was a great morning!

-Todd


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry to say that we didn't beat the heat, but it's reasonable to say that everyone that I met today sure made it bearable. I had a great time meeting up with some old friends and making new ones, you all are good people. 

I got to hear some real nice sounding cars today, thanks to all who let me have a demo, it was a real pleasure. I should have something up and running next time to listen to, so that I can share back with you all. 

Thanks Aho Audio! Your time and effort to make this what it was really showed, I would say it was a big success, when's the next one!?! Thanks again!

Now..how can I fit ten inch midbasses in MY front doors...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

For sure didn't feel like any of the other 105+ days we've had lately. Thanks to everyone that made it out and I agree that all the sq cars there were top notch and I would be proud to own any of them. I'll have some pics up later. Thanks again to all who came.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

trebor said:


> Now..how can I fit ten inch midbasses in MY front doors...


Well, seein what you did in the hatch, I bet you get it figured out. Your ride was Amber's fave. She is trin to talk me into picking one up, but I'm leaning towards the Soul(looks like spots for 3inchers in dash, and a factory center. 

Anyhoo, wish I had more time, just walked in the door. Lol. It dropped 25 degrees and rained from just past elk city on...felt good!

So how bout an informal g2g sometime in the fall? Just a simple meet at a local bar and grill or something?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

No need for a bar/grill place. I'm pretty sure Aho Audio wouldn't have a problem hosting another one. 

I'm glad you guys came and made it home safe. When we were leaving they had both sides of I-35 shut down from a huge grass fire. Luckily, I know the super sweet back way out!!

Here's the one pic I took with my phone.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

That fire was closing in on the highway when I passed it. Saw it on the news later this evening and was surprised; it must have just been kicking off when I passed it but it got big FAST.

I am all in for a cool weather get together (didn't mean for that to rhyme!)

-Todd


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

highly said:


> I am all in for a cool weather get together (didn't mean for that to rhyme!)
> 
> -Todd


I guess we need to start kicking around a date, before the time changes,preferably. I'd say the location is on lockdown at Aho's place. Maybe by then I'll have my Civic up and running.........maybe.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

This was my first G2G & I have to say... it was AWESOME!!!

It sure was great meeting all of you & got a chance to listen to some GREAT sounding cars. It gives me something else (besides jowens500) to compare to. 

Anthony, you went all out on this one! Food, drinks, live band, raffle prizes, SQ & SPL vehicles, & last, but certainly not least, port-a-potties. Thanks again & I hope you have another G2G soon.

Todd (highly), thankyou for the compliments & wonderful advice. It really put things in perspective. On my 2 hour 15 minute drive (should've been 40 min) I almost ran off the road three times looking at my sails & pillars trying to map something out.  Your car sounds awesome... I don't even know where to start. Those build pics & what else you have in store are just crazy!

Rob (trebor), you got something special brewin' in there... I'm getting anxious to hear some horns finally. I appreciate your kind words & honest feedback. That's just what I needed.  

Joe (SQstang), thankyou sir for taking the time on a tight schedule to listen & critique my setup. I was honestly surprised what you & everyone else had to say, & appreciate the great tips.  Looking forward to the next time we all meet up so we can have a great listening experience.

Jasun (jsun_g), thankyou for having a listen & sorry I wouldn't stop talking. 
Your car sounds beautiful with everything playing up top. Glad you made the trip from DFW, & I hope it was a good time for you. Let us Okies know when you Texas boys are gonna have a G2G.

Ben, sorry my damn amp kept going into protect! I'll have it right the next time maybe when it's only 99* outside. 

truckerfte, glad I had the chance to meet you. Sorry you all couldn't have stayed longer. 'Til nextime.

Jason (jowens500), you thought I forgot about you didn't ya?  Thanks for the invite dude, & as always, it was a pleasure listening to the Accord. I listened to half of The Police album by myself. 

Again, I met some nice people today. It was great talking car audio. Let's do another one soon!


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

well i want to thank every one that showed up i know i didnt get to talk to every one and i know one person that drove up from tx i didnt get to say thanks to and if i know it was you i would of made sure you at least had a t to take back with you 
and ya we can kick around anther date to have anther one my pad is up for anther show just not so hot 

ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR EVERY ONES SUPPORT AND SHOWING UP


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

highly said:


> Oh, and Fish...that car is going to be a MONSTER! You have any questions or need someone to bounce things off of feel free to give me a yell.
> -Todd



Thanks Todd, that really means alot! I will gladly take you up on your offer.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys for a great event and super hospitality. It definitely made the trip worthwhile. Appreciate the feedback and will be doing some more "experiments" w/the midbass. I wish I could have heard every car but think I had the opportunity to hear most of 'em.

Jason - great chatting with you, exchanging old school memories and techie talk. Your system sounds great, which reminds me I need to work on blending the midbass/sub a little better 
And thanks again for the "backroads" solution past the I35 shutdown...everybody else was turning right off 35 south onto Seward and it was a parking lot. If not for your help I would probably have had to stay the night at a nearby hotel.

Todd - incredibly accurate system you got there! The work & careful consideration made definitely shows. I thought something popped out of the driver's side window on one of the songs.

Kevin - you're off to a good start man. I didn't get to hear it again after the tweaking but hopefully will get an opportunity again in the near future. Jealous of your HU. I think those 10's have a lot of potential and it was the first time I saw anyone put 10's in their doors. And thanks for helping me get stuff back into my car after the event...I was about to go into heat exhaustion.

Robert - great chatting with you and that false faceplate thing is the shiznit. Install in the hatch is top notch. Looking forward to a listen once you get the sounds going.

I'll keep my eyes open for a DFW-area meet and pass the info along.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

jsun_g said:


> Thanks guys for a great event and super hospitality. It definitely made the trip worthwhile. Appreciate the feedback and will be doing some more "experiments" w/the midbass. I wish I could have heard every car but think I had the opportunity to hear most of 'em.
> 
> Jason - great chatting with you, exchanging old school memories and techie talk. Your system sounds great, which reminds me I need to work on blending the midbass/sub a little better
> And thanks again for the "backroads" solution past the I35 shutdown...everybody else was turning right off 35 south onto Seward and it was a parking lot. If not for your help I would probably have had to stay the night at a nearby hotel.
> ...


Was a pleasure meeting you too, thanks for making the drive up our way! And I'm glad you got re-rerouted around that fire on the highway, it would have been a long wait for sure.

You've got some install skills, it looked like a lot of time went in to making those pods and kick panels, impressive! 

I'm going to try to drive down for the Houston meet/show/seminar in November, if your going then I can let you hear the car at that time, I could probably use some help tuning and an extra set of ears are always welcome.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

High temp yesterday=110, high temp today=87? WTF??


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah that rain is keeping things cool. I couldnt make it because of the wifey. And all this talking about how great it was is just pissing me off, lol.

Did anyone take pics? Please upload so I can atleast pretend I was there.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, i only took two...


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Yeah that rain is keeping things cool. I couldnt make it because of the wifey. And all this talking about how great it was is just pissing me off, lol.


I feel the same way.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It looks like we are going to have another one in a few months when it's not so hot. Maybe all the  who didn't make this one can make that one.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I was busy chatting with everyone and didn't take a single picture. :blush:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Aslong as its not over 90degrees count me in. I dont care what my wife says this time I am making it.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

i would like to know who the people that came from tx that i didnt get to meet please email me [email protected] would like to say thanks and mail you a t


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jowens500 said:


> It looks like we are going to have another one in a few months when it's not so hot. Maybe all the  who didn't make this one can make that one.



October would be good for me. I have USAC WF's in Shreveport the weekend of Sept 24th and I need to prep the car before that show.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

There are 5 Saturday's in October to choose from. The 1st, 8th, 15th, 22nd, 29th. Anybody have a preference? Me, doesn't matter really, but I'd vote for one of the last 3.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

MECA World Finals is the 14-16. You can scratch that one off the list. I'd lean towards the last Saturday in October; the 29th.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

highly said:


> MECA World Finals is the 14-16. You can scratch that one off the list. I'd lean towards the last Saturday in October; the 29th.


I second the 29th. Anyone else?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

I sat the first soo i can have a bday party.lol


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

As long as it ain't the weekend of Oct 8 & 9. I'll be in Dallas for OU/Texas.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I know this is too early to ask but where would it be held? Am making it to this one for sure especially after missing the last two.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> I know this is too early to ask but where would it be held? Am making it to this one for sure especially after missing the last two.


It will be at the same place as this last one, Aho Audio. The 29th is looking the best to me. OU will be @ Kstate that day, OU/Texas the 8th, meca finals the 15th, the 22nd is a home game against Texas Tech.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> I know this is too early to ask but where would it be held? Am making it to this one for sure especially after missing the last two.


I think it will be at Anthony's off Seward road, south of Guthrie.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I should be able to make any of those dates, so whatever is decided works for me.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

29th....gives me time to manipulate my work schedule, bild the system in the satty,replace the engine in the other satty, and then move the whole thing over lol

Oh and to find a sitter, too. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If I got am taking my two toddlers, they love the boom boom just as much as daddy. They are 4 and 2, the 4year old knows what amplifier, woofer/speaker is and he likes looking at amplifier guts just as much as I do. So am pretty sure they will enjoy it just as much as I will.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll make the next one for sure also. My little girl may just have to ride along if anything comes up. She'll be 13 months then but as long as its not hot she loves being outside.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It looks like the 29th it is then. I'll confirm the date with Anthony and start a new thread.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Diggin the 29th...looking forward to it!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

New thread started for the October 29th G2G. Make sure to check it out.


----------

